# Who's headed for Ohio ?



## Mule Skinner (Jan 30, 2003)

I'm starting out in Guernsey County


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

I'll be in defiance county. Got a weeks vacation coming up.


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

I'll be in pike county late next week


----------



## josheupmi (Dec 9, 2008)

Licking county at the moment.


----------



## Tiffs17 (Aug 23, 2006)

josheupmi said:


> Licking county at the moment.


Morgan County here. it is HOT


----------



## arson117 (Oct 6, 2012)

Mule Skinner said:


> I'm starting out in Guernsey County
> 
> View attachment 231567


Just got home from 5 days in Hocking. Too warm, VERY little movement.


----------



## RonSwanson (Apr 20, 2016)

I just left Ohio. No deer left cause of all you outta staters. Just ask um. Good luck! Beautiful part of the state.


----------



## nforfish (Jan 12, 2011)

Ashland county , had our first hunt , my brother drew back on a 140" 10 pt, no shot , wind was blowing , buck spooked back into the corn , needless to say , we're excited to go back , first time hunting Ohio !!!


----------



## bassman00 (Feb 6, 2007)

Heading down Nov7-13. I'll be in Ross and Adams co. Never been down there before, pretty excited.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Heading down Thursday after work through election day.


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

Leaving the 8th, down there through the 13th.


----------



## joe c. (Dec 25, 2010)

Heading down Thursday morning have till the 14th. Ross County still lots of cover in the trees tons of acorns and deer sign.


----------



## josheupmi (Dec 9, 2008)

Last weekend, lots of daytime movement even in the heat. But still was no signs of chasing going on my property. This weekend should be great!!! All day sits, here we go


----------



## joe c. (Dec 25, 2010)

I've seen so many bucks midday in Ohio,allday sits are a must.


----------



## Mule Skinner (Jan 30, 2003)

joe c. said:


> I've seen so many bucks midday in Ohio,allday sits are a must.


Just recently or are you speaking of past hunts ??
Thanks


----------



## jrose (Aug 17, 2011)

I live in Licking county, Ohio. You better hurry! Deer are up and moving!


----------



## joe c. (Dec 25, 2010)

I hear ya lock down sucks,especially with the # of does on my property.


----------



## joe c. (Dec 25, 2010)

Mule skinner, Years past, started hunting Ohio in 2002. over the last 10 years really started hunting all day.
It's hard and can burn a guy out,but a good comfy stand and just knowing mature animals are around makes all the difference. I usually wait till after the 7th but this year seems early.


----------



## Mule Skinner (Jan 30, 2003)

Yes and thanks ! I pull my share of all day sits and I'll be down there on the 7th


----------



## roo (Mar 30, 2011)

Heading down Thursday am. Hoping to get down early to do some scouting. Planning on four days but willing to stay until the opener


----------



## bassman00 (Feb 6, 2007)

Please report if you can. Going there for the first time this year and looking for any learning curve. Good luck guys.


----------



## josheupmi (Dec 9, 2008)

jrose said:


> I live in Licking county, Ohio. You better hurry! Deer are up and moving!


Be down Friday!!! All I can do to get through this week of work, wish I could get some more bow days off but just is not working out this year. Thanks for the heads up!!!


----------



## scott7030 (Jul 20, 2010)

heading down at 2 am Saturday morning, will be there all week. can't wait to get back.


----------



## roo (Mar 30, 2011)

Last day of work today. Leaving around 6 am tomorrow.


----------



## bassman00 (Feb 6, 2007)

Are you guys on public or private land. Anyone hunting Tar Hollow or Tranquility


----------



## HookedUp (Dec 31, 2010)

On the road to my Perry county house.. not sure where I'll be hunting this afternoon Perry or licking tuff call..


----------



## Tiffs17 (Aug 23, 2006)

Been pretty slow in afternoons in Morgan. Mornings have been decent. we have got 11 point and a big 10 was missed cause of a sapling that got in the way. Another mature buck with a doe this morning. with tomorrow's front coming thru, it's gonna get stupid. fresh scrapes opening up nightly. Good luck!


----------



## josheupmi (Dec 9, 2008)

bassman00 said:


> Are you guys on public or private land. Anyone hunting Tar Hollow or Tranquility


All private for me


----------



## josheupmi (Dec 9, 2008)

HookedUp said:


> On the road to my Perry county house.. not sure where I'll be hunting this afternoon Perry or licking tuff call..


Goodluck


----------



## HookedUp (Dec 31, 2010)

Private ground. Way to warm out today down here. Should be fishing on the boat drinking cold beer.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Thinking about heading down for the December gun season with a buddy. Both doing some research to figure out how to attack it DIY style.


----------



## bassman00 (Feb 6, 2007)

Trout King said:


> Thinking about heading down for the December gun season with a buddy. Both doing some research to figure out how to attack it DIY style.


I'm in the same boat. Did a lot of research on public land. I'll be going down Nov7-13. If I don't get one I'll head back down during muzzy.


----------



## bassman00 (Feb 6, 2007)

I heard gun season is crazy down there and better to stay away if on public.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Friday morning through Saturday morning are shaping up to be epic days, weather wise!


----------



## josheupmi (Dec 9, 2008)

QDMAMAN said:


> Friday morning through Saturday morning are shaping up to be epic days, weather wise!


Yes sir!!!


----------



## josheupmi (Dec 9, 2008)

HookedUp said:


> Private ground. Way to warm out today down here. Should be fishing on the boat drinking cold beer.


That's the truth!!!! Mines getting hoisted tomorrow, kinda sad with this weather...lol


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

I'll be down in defiance county tomorrow. I hope they're moving!!!


----------



## roo (Mar 30, 2011)

Left the house about 45 minutes ago. Not sure if I'll hunt tonight or just scout. Looking forward to some cooler weather.


----------



## josheupmi (Dec 9, 2008)

roo said:


> Left the house about 45 minutes ago. Not sure if I'll hunt tonight or just scout. Looking forward to some cooler weather.


Hunt, it's November anything can happen. Goodluck


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)




----------



## HookedUp (Dec 31, 2010)

You guys thinking about just coming to scout, bring your gear and hunt there on the move, even in the rain and warm weather. Deer moving all day so far.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

2 does and this busted up little 8 point. This morning


----------



## Mule Skinner (Jan 30, 2003)

Keep the replies and field reports going guys !!
My initial post said I was headed for Guernsey County. Well after more online scouting and a change of plans , I'm headed much further South. I started my first day of vacation today and hope to out a MI Buck down as I'm still not leaving for Ohio until Monday morning. I did take a Doe last Sunday night.


----------



## HookedUp (Dec 31, 2010)

I would have never guessed I would need a thurmacell in Nov. 69 and sunny. This is PIB weather not hunting weather.


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

Well all checked into hotel on pike county. Got stand hung and few good rubs on way to it. Looking forward to first sit tomorrow.









Just eating dinner at Dakotas and after my reg stop at rural King in waverly.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Scioto Co. cool w north winds and some fog. Hanging 20' up in my saddle.
The recent rain made for a stealthy entry.
Pez is 1/4 mi south of me


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

QDMAMAN said:


> View attachment 232399
> Scioto Co. cool w north winds and some fog. Hanging 20' up in my saddle.
> The recent rain made for a stealthy entry.
> Pez is 1/4 mi south of me


Was that clear cut or fire? Looks pretty cool with the fog.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Clear


U of M Fan said:


> Was that clear cut or fire? Looks pretty cool with the fog.


. 

Clear cut 2 years ago.
I'm sitting in a tree where I killed my buck here last year.


----------



## josheupmi (Dec 9, 2008)

Stuck in traffic south of BG...grrrrr


----------



## Kennybks (Mar 29, 2010)

Good luck down there guys. I'm going to be heading for Kansas in a couple of weeks and some change.

A buddy sent me this OHIO buck picture, supposedly a car killed. I can't believe nothing broke off if so. I remember driving through Ohio a few years ago late at night and seeing a huge racked buck get smacked and his rack shattered into pieces when he came down onto the highway. Rare for a buck not to get busted rack off a highway accident.


----------



## josheupmi (Dec 9, 2008)

Supposedly Meigs county yesterday.


----------



## joe c. (Dec 25, 2010)

Slow going last 2 days seen 8 different young bucks. big boys are breeding.


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

Well got my largest whitetail ever. Got lucky and hit a twig I think but buck went 30 yards and died fast right in site







.


----------



## Jimw (Jul 8, 2009)

Good work Danny!


----------



## roo (Mar 30, 2011)

Good day yesterday saw 4 bucks and a doe by 11:30. Two were almost shooters. Didn't see a single deer from 11:30-7. On the walk out I bumped into a couple hunters who I thought were tracking a deer. Ended up being they set up about 100 yards from me at about 330. I never saw them come in. They were exactly where the deer has been coming through. Apparently one of them dropped his wallet. Chatted for a few minutes and they were cool enough to pull their stand so we weren't to close. Ended up getting back to the truck and he found his wallet in the truck. 

Worked out really well. Going to see how the morning goes thinking of pulling my stand and heading further south. Concerned that for the weekend there's gonna be a lot of guys show up since access to this spot is fairly easy.


----------



## bassman00 (Feb 6, 2007)

Just want to throw this out there. I'll be going down there and planning on hunting Adams/Ross county in Tranquility or Tar Hollow. I'm planning on heading Tues-Sat and going solo. I've never hunted there before and I see a lot of you guys from MS going down there, if anyone wants to meet up or split a room let me know. I always feel there is strength in numbers and would be nice to have someone down there in the event of an accident. And I'm not set on my spots, that was just my "desk top" scouting, I'm game a different spot. Bill Jones 616-291-8047 text or call.


----------



## Mule Skinner (Jan 30, 2003)

Saw this on another site and borrowed it. I've went back and fourth as to were I should go


----------



## bassman00 (Feb 6, 2007)

FYI I plan on grabbing a hotel in Piketon, it looks pretty centrally located for the areas I plan on hunting.


----------



## roo (Mar 30, 2011)

bassman00 said:


> FYI I plan on grabbing a hotel in Piketon, it looks pretty centrally located for the areas I plan on hunting.



I've been in Chillicothe the last few days. Get ahold of me when you get down here might be able to narrow some spots down. Will be here through Monday-Tuesday


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

bassman00 said:


> FYI I plan on grabbing a hotel in Piketon, it looks pretty centrally located for the areas I plan on hunting.



Good luck. Action was starting to pick up. Stayed at the comfort in there.









128 and change and dressed out 198 or so.


----------

